# Harbor Freight Mobile Base Height



## bbc557ci (Sep 20, 2012)

Hey all… Anyone know how far up a HF mobile base raises a tool stand off the floor?

HF Base and item no. is below, if it helps
http://www.harborfreight.com/300-lb-capacity-mobile-base-95288.html#pr-header-back-to-top-link

I'm putting together a stand for my 735 DW planer and would like it on a mobile. Local HF does not have a mobile base in stock so I have to order one, but would like to get working on the stand today. Knowing the approximate height it rases a stand off the floor sure would be helpful.

Thanks in advance )


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Plus / minus 2". I have that stand under everything in my shop - even my Nova XP, which sits on a Craftsman 10 drawer workbench with maple work top.


----------



## bbc557ci (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks Jimbo4. Looking at the picture of it on the link I posted, I was thinking more like 3/4" or so. If it's 2 inches, it's a good thing I didn't get too far today on the wood base for the planer.

btw… I ordered two of'em. I have my new Rikon band saw on a Delta mobile base. I don't really care for the single pedal lift/caster set up the Delta uses, with so much weight of the band saw up top. I'll probably put one of the HF units under the band saw and use the Delta mobile base on something with a lower center of gravity.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

*bbc557ci*...you are correct…it is about 3/4"....that is if you have the tool rest directly on the corner braces and all 4 wheels contact the floor as seen in the photo below. The knobs raise the swivels in the front off the floor to keep from moving when using the tool and will raise the tool slightly more.










The photos below show in this set up I used 2 layers of 3/4" plywood which raises the tool an additional 1-1/2" or so when all 4 wheels contact the floor. Slightly more when the swivels are raised. Total height raised off the floor is about 2-1/4" or so


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I have one under my Grizzly band saw, drill press cabinet and Grizzly drum sander. Two wheels are fixed, two swivel and have levelers.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

My mismeasurements are not correct - measure twice and so forth. 3/4 is correct, as my measuring device seems to have dyslexia. ;o)


----------



## bbc557ci (Sep 20, 2012)

No problem Jimbo. Noth'n worse than a defective measuring tool ;o)


----------

